# Paint Creek Runs Dry



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

not good news, im sorry to hear the creek is not being taken care of, i was planning on driving down from Flint to check it out, ive heard its been a good fishery but its a shame that all the time and effort invested in making it a good creek might goto waste...


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I drove by the Paint yesterday evening and I thought it looked low.If they don't do a better job of regulating the water flow from L. Orion it WILL be a trickle come August.It is such a shame that we cannot have a decent trout stream around the house to pacify us this summer.With the price of gas I don't think I am going to be taking to many trips up north this year.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

flockshot said:


> as a side note, i did get a little trout today...smaller then what they stock, so maybe a wild a fish? who knows. lmfao!


 
I have to agree that there is probably natural reproduction in the Clarkston rd area as I caught 5 similar fish on the opener up to the old mill. I must have seen a dozen more as well. If this is true then at least there must be something good going on. Also all is not lost as there are a few tributaries that are almost as long as the main stream between the dam and Clarkston rd that are in areas too swampy to allow development. Take a look at the trout and salmon guide and you will see that there are many tributaries in the middle section. (ex the creek from trout lake) that have a fairly high water volume compared to the main stream in LO.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Maybe this would be a good time to walk the river and cleanup the lures , lead and other crap just in case they do something about it and it becomes fishable and productive.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

USMCEOD said:


> Maybe this would be a good time to walk the river and cleanup the lures , lead and other crap just in case they do something about it and it becomes fishable and productive.


 i couldnt carry them out, but i personally took out of the river one tire, one small steel can (like paint?!?) and an old fishing rod. lol.


----------



## Grizzly King (Mar 16, 2008)

I fished up from Silverbell on Sunday and caught two 6" Rainbows and a 9-10" Brown. I could'nt believe how low the water level is. I've lived in the area for 25 years and it's rare to see it so low this early. Hoping for some rain in May.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Is there a paint creek above lake orion or is that stoney creek?


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

stinger63 said:


> Is there a paint creek above lake orion or is that stoney creek?


there is a paint creak that flows into, and out of lake orion...but the section above the lake is a creak...maybe a ditch. lol.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

bborow2501 said:


> I have to agree that there is probably natural reproduction in the Clarkston rd area as I caught 5 similar fish on the opener up to the old mill. I must have seen a dozen more as well. If this is true then at least there must be something good going on. Also all is not lost as there are a few tributaries that are almost as long as the main stream between the dam and Clarkston rd that are in areas too swampy to allow development. Take a look at the trout and salmon guide and you will see that there are many tributaries in the middle section. (ex the creek from trout lake) that have a fairly high water volume compared to the main stream in LO.


There is a decent amount of natural reproduction in that river. I've caught rainbows on a CD3 rap not much bigger than the rap, maybe twice the size. - Bryon


----------



## shimmy (Dec 23, 2004)

Steve said:


> Having cut my teeth on the Paint (I caught my first trout there) this is very sad for me as well. Hopefully CVTU is involved already.


 
Me too Steve! back in the day would ride my bike down to the cider mill fish all morning then get a Fago cream soda from the little store. Would go back creek and soak the worm some more and stroll down the tracks home. Drove by today very low... we need rain! Didn't go to all the way to check out the levels at the lake but it should be opened up alittle until we get some rain
Shimmy


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

Should be better after the monsoons last night?


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

Almost back up to historic averages after the past few rains...just need a couple more.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

USMarine1171 said:


> Almost back up to historic averages after the past few rains...just need a couple more.


Well good rains fell over the area yesterday and last this should bring great improvment to water levels.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

For a couple days


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

drove by today...i was suprised how much it came up, but at the same time, suprised that it took that much to bring up the creek to what looked like "normal levels"...it hasnt been that dry, and we had a perfect winter for run off conditions....im still convinced that the dam work they did on orion last summer screwed up a few things...


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

flockshot said:


> drove by today...i was suprised how much it came up, but at the same time, suprised that it took that much to bring up the creek to what looked like "normal levels"...it hasnt been that dry, and we had a perfect winter for run off conditions....im still convinced that the dam work they did on orion last summer screwed up a few things...


I could not agree more.

Last May on Mother's Day the water volume was TWICE that it was this year. I have pictures to prove it. Not only that, that water volume lasted until the end of May.

Last Fall was the 5-year lake level drop for homeowners to do dock repairs.

I am convinced when they raised the dam they raised it too high.

This little creek is slowly being destroyed by ignorance.

Yesterday both my neighbors were out, cutting right up to the bank, despite the fact I have asked them both not to (in a kind way mind you).

People just don't care about what we care about.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

I think those jerks that live on the lake have alot of pull with whats done to the dam. They feel that they should have more water in the lake so they can pump it out for their lawns. I'm steamed about the funny business going on with that dam and that I have not seen proof of any hatchery plants yet.

Hope things get solved for everyones sake.

Tweek,


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> I think those jerks that live on the lake have alot of pull with whats done to the dam


Hypotheticaly if I lived on the lake and was a member of this site you just insulted me:rant::lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

> I am convinced when they raised the dam they raised it too high.





Fishndude said:


> Dropping the height of a lowhead dam will only create a brief surge of water, then the flow has to be enough to maintain higher levels. If the flow is not there, nobody can do anything for very long that will make a difference. Sad to see a Trout stream in that shape.


Again.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> Again.


If the dam is set too high, the lake has more water than it should.

Lowering the dam would lower the lake level _possibly _causing Joe Homeowner to say, "Probably shouldn't water the lawn so much, lake is looking low." Thus, leaving more water in the basin, and ultimately the creek.

Layman's Example:
If the dam is set 1/2" too high and it rains 1" the headwaters of the creek only gets 1/2". If the dam is set at the right level, the creek gets the full inch of rain.

During the dry season, maybe that 1/2" inch makes the difference in some grasses on the creekbank surviving or not. If they don't survive, more bank erodes...

Setting the dam too high _is_ a problem, I don't see how that can be refuted...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Once the pond above the dam is full, the water will flow over it in whatever quantity is coming downstream. If you raise the dam 1 foot, then the river below will run dry until the backwater fills that foot, then will run at the level it is running above the pond; but the pond will be larger. Raising or lowering the dam does not change the amount of water which is flowing in the river, overall; except while the water level in the backwater is changing - when the river below the dam is affected. If there is no flow to the stream, then that is how it is. If people are drawing water out of the backwater, then that might be a problem for the river below the dam. 

Don't get me wrong, I pretty much would prefer most rivers and streams to be un-dammed. But dams to help control erosion and flooding at critical times. If this dam is put in place at certain times of the year, and removed at other times, then THAT is more likely the problem. When a dam is put into place, it takes awhile for the pond it creates to form, and water to start spilling over the dam, so the river below does not exist for that time. That is a BAD thing for fish. I think that if this is what happens @ Paint Creek, that the people who put that dam into place should run a pipe over or around the dam, while it is filling its backwater, so at least some water is diverted past the dam, to allow the fish below the dam to survive until the backwater is full. It would take longer to fill that pond this way, but would be better for the river below the dam.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for explaining more in-depth. A lot of it make sense. I know there is more to it than my simple man's approach. 

But I also believe that if the dam is set too high, homeowners will think there must be plenty of water and continue to pump it out. But, on second thought, they typically would not care even if the water were low as long as their grass was greener than their neighbor's...

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, it looks like the rain helped out last night...

Max CFS: 135 in 2004
Current CFS: 174


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, it looks like the rain helped out last night...

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04161540

Max CFS: 135 in 2004
Current CFS: 174


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, it looks like the rain helped out last night...

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04161540

Max CFS: 135 in 2004
Current CFS: 174


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

It looks like the Paint got a little boost last night:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04161540

Max CFS: 134 
Current CFS: 174


----------

